# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  زفرةُ الموت ... اللهمّ أحيني ما كانت الحياة خيرًا لي وتوفّني إذا كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي

## عيد فهمي

*زفرة الموت*
*آخر الزفرات* 
*مَصـائبُ حلّت إثرهنَّ مَصائبُ* ****** وعُصبـةِ حزنٍ تَقتفِيـها عَصائبُ* 
*وليلٍ كَأنَّ الصُّبـحَ قدْ ماتَ قَبلَهُ* ****** لهُ مِنْ صَنَـادِيدِ الهمـومِ كَـتائبُ* 
*تُهاجمُ مغلـولَ اليَدَيْنِ مُلجَّـمًا* ****** قَعِـيدًا بلا سيفٍ فكيفَ يُحـاربُ* 
*فقلتُ له يا ليـلُ هلْ لكَ آخرٌ* ****** فأفْغَـرَ فـاهًا قَدْ مـلاهُ التثـاؤبُ* 
*وأَسْـرَابِ أسقامٍ سَرَتْ في جوانحي* ****** بأَنـْوَاعِ آلامٍ لهـنّ صَـواحبُ* 
*تَجَـرَّعتُ أصنافَ الدواءِ بأسـرِها* ****** عَقَـاقيرُ مُرٍّ لم يُسِغْهنّ شـاربُ* 
*شَـرابٌ وأَقْراصٌ وحَقْـنٌ بإبرةٍ* ****** تَجـاربُ طبّ أَتبعتْـها تَجـاربُ* 
*وحُمَّى عشارٍ أَنَجَـبَتْ أَلْـفَ علّـةٍ* ****** بِصَدْرِي وَقَدْ ضاقَتْ بِهِنَّ التَّرَائِبُ* 
*وغُـرْبَةِ سُـوءٍ في محـلِّ إِقَامَـتي* ****** ببلدةِ شُؤْمٍ لَيْـسَ فيـها أَقاربُ* 
*ووَحْشَةِ بَيْتٍ لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَعِي سوى* ****** حَـوائطُ صمّاءٌ فمَنْ ذا أُخـاطبُ* 
*وأَعْبَـاءِ دَينٍ قدْ تَحَمَّـلْتُ عَنْ أَبِي* ****** كظُلمـةِ لَيْلٍ لَيْسَ فِيهِ كَـواكبُ* 
*ومَـالٍ قَلِيـلٍ قدْ جَمَعْـتُ لِمحْنَتي* ****** أَتاه بِجُنـحِ اللَّيـلِ لِـصٌّ وناهبُ* 
*وعُمْرٍ مَضَـى مِنْ غَيْرِ زَوْجٍ تُعينني* ****** ولا وَلدٍ يَدْعُـو ولَيـْسَ يُحاسِبُ* 
*وعَيْنَيْنِ قَدْ جَـادَا بِمَا كَانَ فِيهِمَا* ****** مِنَ الدَّمْعِ فاسْتَعْصَتْ عَلَيْها المذاهبُ* 
*ومَوْتٍ تَأَبَّى عِنـدما صَـارَ مُنْيةً* ****** أَفِـرُّ إِلَيهِ وهْـوَ مِنِّـي يُجَـانبُ* 
*وقَـولِ جُموعِ القَـارِئِينَ لِزَفْرَتِي* ****** ألا أيُّهـا الشَّيخُ الكَـريمُ المَنَاسِبُ* 
*أَتَشْكُو وأنتَ الشَّيخُ والشَّيخُ قُدوةٌ* ****** وإِن يَعْلَمُوا مَا حـلَّ بِي لَمْ يُعَاتِبُوا* 
*يقولون يا عيـد بن فهمي تجلُّدًا* ****** وصَـبْرًا جَمِيلاً لا تَهِـنْك النَّوائبُ* 
*وما يَستوي شَاكِي الخطُوبِ وسَامعٌ* ****** ولا قَـارِئٌ للنَّائِبـاتِ وكَاتبُ*  
*وأَصْحابِ خِبٍّ في الرَّخاء مَلَلْتُهمْ* ****** رَأَوْا محْنَتِي فَرُّوا فَلَمْ يَبْقَ صَاحبُ* 
*ألا كُـلُّ شَيْءٍ مَا خَلا الله باطـلٌ* ****** وكُلُّ خَلِيلٍ في سوى الله كاذبُ* 
*شَكَـوْتُ إِلى رَبِّي ولَيْسَ لِغَيْـرِهِ* ****** وعِندَ الكَريمِ البَرِّ تُرجَى المطـالبُ* 
*فإن يَرْضَ عنّـي لم أُبَالِ بِخَلْـقِهِ* ****** وويلي إِذا أَرْضَيْتُهم وهْوَ غاضبُ* 
*حَنَانَيْكَ رَبِّ كاشـفَ الضُّرِّ والأَذَى* ****** فإِنْ كانَ ذَا ذَنْبًا فإِنِّي لتائبُ* 
*وإِنْ كانَ ذَا فَضْـلاً وخَيْرًا ورِفْعَةً* ****** فرُحْمَـاكَ عَبْدًا أَنْهَـكَتْهُ المتاعبُ* 
*ومَنْ يَكْتَسِبْ إِثْمًا فشَرٌّ لنَفْسِـهِ* ****** ومَنْ يَكْسِبِ الحسنى فَنِعْمَ المكاسبُ* 
*ومَنْ يَرْضَ غَيْرَ السِّـلْمِ دِينًا فإنَّهُ* ****** مشارقُ أرضٍ أسلمتْ ومغَـاربُ* 
*ومَنْ سَبَّ جَدِّي خَير مَنْ وَطِئَ الحصى* ****** فَقَدْ بَاءَ بالإِثْمِ العظيمِ العَواقبُ* 
*شَفاعَتُهُ أَرْجُـو وإِن كان والدي* ****** فيَوْمُ الجَزَاءِ ليْسَ تُجدِي المَنَاسِبُ*
*اللهم بعلمك الغيب * وقدرتك على الخلق * أحيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي * وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي * واللهم إني أسألك الخشية في الغيب والشهادة * وكلمة الحق في الرضا والغضب * والقصد في الغنى والفقر * وأسألك الرضى بعد القضاء * وبرد العيش بعد الموت * وأسألك لذّة النظر إلى وجهك * والشوق إلى لقائك * من غير ضرّاء مضرّة * ولا فتنة مضلّة * اللهم زيني بزينة الإيمان * واجعلني من الهداة المهتدين*
*ربِّ إنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ*
*فففرَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَققق*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . . 
أوجعتَ قلوبنا أيها الفاضل المكلوم .
وماذا عسانا أن نقول ؟!
فاللهم فرج كرب أخينا عيد وارزقه من حيثُ لا يحتسب ، واكفه بحلالك عن حرامك وأغنه بفضلك عمن سواك . آمين .
هل باستطاعتنا مساعدتك ؟ لا تتردد نحن في الخدمة .

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

اللهم فك كرب عبدك عيد أبدله به فرحا وسرورا فى الدنيا والآخرة    آمين

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

*ألا كُـلُّ شَيْءٍ مَا خَلا الله باطـلٌ* ****** وكُلُّ خَلِيلٍ في سوى الله كاذبُ* 
*شَكَـوْتُ إِلى رَبِّي ولَيْسَ لِغَيْـرِهِ* ****** وعِندَ الكَريمِ البَرِّ تُرجَى المطـالبُ* 
الله سبحانه وتعالى أكرم من سئل وأجود من أعطى.
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يكرم الشيخ عيد ويمن عليه بالصحة والعافية والرزق الطيب.
وأسألكم بالله يا أيها الكرام الذين لا يشقى جليسهم ، ساعدوا أخاكم.
فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو لو كنت أستطيع لما قصرت ، وما حيلتي إلا الدعاء.
وأبشر يا شيخ فقد تصدقت ليشفيك الله تعالى، ومن أكرم من الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يكرم الشيخ عيد وأن يمن عليه بالصحة والعافية والسكينةوأن يفك كربه ويبدله به فرحاً وسروراً فى الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> اللهم بعلمك الغيب * وقدرتك على الخلق * أحيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي * وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي * واللهم إني أسألك الخشية في الغيب والشهادة * وكلمة الحق في الرضا والغضب * والقصد في الغنى والفقر * وأسألك الرضى بعد القضاء * وبرد العيش بعد الموت * وأسألك لذّة النظر إلى وجهك * والشوق إلى لقائك * من غير ضرّاء مضرّة * ولا فتنة مضلّة * اللهم زيني بزينة الإيمان * واجعلني من الهداة المهتدين
> ربِّ إنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ
> رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ


اللهم آمين ...
أخي الفاضل عيد فهمي  لا أدي مصابك لكن أبشر خيرا و اصبر على البلاء 
اذا أحب الله عبدا ، ابتلاه فإن صبر اجتباه فإن رضى اصطفاه ، و الرضا فضيلة 

و منحة إلهية يهبها الله سبحانه من يشاء من عباده و هو أنيس النفوس الخاشعة .

و رضا العبد عن ربه أكبر من جميع الطاعات .

روى ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل طائفة من اصحابه : " من أنتم ؟؟ "

قالوا : مؤمنون يا رسول الله 

قال : " و مـــا عــــلامة ايمانكم ؟؟؟؟ " 

قالوا : نصبر على البلاء و نشكر على الرخــاء و نرضى بمواقع القضاء .

فقال : " مؤمنون و رب الكعبــة " 

و روى ان سراج انطفأ فقال : " إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون " 

فقيل : يا رسول أمصيبة هي ؟ قال : نعم .

و كل شيء يؤذي المؤمن فهو مصيبة .

معنى قوله تعالى [ إنا لله ] رضا بقضاء الله و [ وإنا إليه راجعون ] ايمان بقدرته

إن الله مع الصــابرين 

عن أبي مالك الاشعري رضي الله عنه قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " الطهور شطر الإيمان و الحمد لله تملآن أو تملأ ما بين السماوات و الأرض

والصلاة نور و الصدقة برهان و الصبر ضياء و القرآن حجة لك أو عليك كل الناس يغدو فبائع نفسه فمعتقها 

أو موبقها ] رواه مسلم
-قال تعالى { قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولانا وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون } . 

قال تعالى { ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها }
- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " كتب الله مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة " مسلم 2653. 

- 2 . أن تتيقن أن الله أرحم بك من نفسك ومن الناس أجمعين : 

- عن عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنه – قال : قدم على النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – سبيٌ ، فإذا امرأة من السبي

وجدت صبياً فأخذته ، فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته ، فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أترون هذه المرأة طارحة 

ولدها في النار ؟ قلنا : لا وهي تقدر أن لا تطرحه ، فقال : لله أرحم بعباده من هذه بولدها " البخاري 5999 . 

- 3 . أن تعلم أن الله اختار لك المرض ، ورضيه لك والله أعلم بمصحتك من نفسك : 

- إن الله هو الحكيم يضع الأشياء في مواضعها اللائقة بها ، فما أصابك هو عين الحكمة كما أنه عين الرحمة . 

- 4 . أن تعلم أن الله أراد بك خيراً في هذا المرض : 

- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " من يرد الله به خيراً يصب منه "
 أي يبتليه بالمصائب ليثيبه عليها . 

- 5 . تذكر بأن الابتلاء بالمرض وغيره علامة على محبة الله للعبد : 

- قال – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء ، وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم " 
صحيح الترمذي للألباني 2/286 . 

- 6 . أن يعلم المريض بأن هذه الدار فانية ، وأن هناك داراً أعظم منها وأجل قدراً 

- فالجنة فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر . 

- قال – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يؤتى بأنعم أهل الدنيا من أهل النار يوم القيامة ، فيصبغ في النار صبغة ،

ثم يقال : يا ابن آدم : هل رأيت خيراً قط ؟ هل مرّ بك نعيم قط ؟

فيقول : لا والله يا رب . ويؤتى بأشد الناس بؤساً في الدنيا من أهل الجنة ،

فيصبغ في الجنة صبغة ، فيقال له : يا ابن آدم هل رأيت بؤساً قط ؟

هل مرّ بك شدة قط ؟

فيقول : لا والله يا رب ما مرّ بي بؤس قط ولا رأيت شدة قط "
– الصبغة أي يغمس غمسة . 

- 7 . التسلي والتأسي بالنظر إلى من هو أشد منك بلاء وأعظم منك مرضاً : 

- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم ، ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم ،

فهو أجدر أن لا تزدروا نعمة الله عليكم " 
و نعم بالله ...
اللهم إنا نسألك إيماناً يباشر قلوبنا
و يقيناً صادقاً حتى نعلم أنه لا يصيبنا إلا ما كتبت لنا
.. و رضّنا بقضائك .. و أعنا على الدنيا بالعفة و القناعة ..
.. و على الدين بالطاعة
اللهم آمين

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

اللهم يسر أمر الشيخ عيد فهمي يارب العالمين...وفرج كربه يارب العالمين.

----------


## يحيى صالح

الشيخ الحبيب / عيد فهمي
لا أخزاك الله أبدًا
نسأل الله أن يُفَرِّج ضيقك و أن يُذْهِبَ هَمَّك و غَمَّك
و اعذرني إن تصرفت في بيتك فكان ما تراه :



> أقول : يا عيـد بن فهمي تجلُّدًا *** وصَـبْرًا جَمِيلاً لا تُهِـنْك النَّوائبُ

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اللهم يسر أمر الشيخ عيد فهمي واشرح صدره وضع عنه وزره 
واجعل له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضبق مخرجا  يارب العالمين

----------


## أبومنصور

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . . 
> أوجعتَ قلوبنا أيها الفاضل المكلوم .
> وماذا عسانا أن نقول ؟!
> فاللهم فرج كرب أخينا عيد وارزقه من حيثُ لا يحتسب ، واكفه بحلالك عن حرامك وأغنه بفضلك عمن سواك . آمين .
> هل باستطاعتنا مساعدتك ؟ لا تتردد نحن في الخدمة .


....

----------


## أبو فراس

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك 

لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله

----------


## لامية العرب

لابأس طهور ان شاء الله أيها الشيخ الفاضل



> اللهم يسر أمر الشيخ عيد فهمي واشرح صدره وضع عنه وزره 
> واجعل له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضبق مخرجا يارب العالمين


اللهم امين يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

----------


## عيد فهمي

بارك الله لكم جميعا
اللهمّ ربّ النّاس * أذهب الباس * واشف أنت الشّافي * لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك * شفاء لا يغادر سقما
اللهمّ اقض عنّي ديني * وفرّج همّي * وآنس وحشتي * و هبْ لي من لدنك زوجة صالحة وذرية طيبة * إنّك أنت الوهّاب

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الحمد لله على عودتك شيخنا الفاضل  إن شاء الله لاباس  حالتك الصحية 
و أبشر أخي الفاضل  الجميع يدعوا لك  بالشفاء  ......... إن شاء الله   
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16022

----------


## أبو بكر السعيد

اللهمّ ربّ النّاس * أذهب الباس * واشف أنت الشّافي * لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك * شفاء لا يغادر سقما اللهمّ اقض عن شيخنا دينه * وفرّج همّه * وآنس وحشته * و هبْ له من لدنك زوجة صالحة وذرية طيبة * إنّك أنت الوهّاب .
اللهم آمين .

----------


## قطرة مسك

أسأل الله العلي القدير، الشافي المعافي، القوي الكريم أن ينزل عليك لباس الصحة والعافية، وأن يدفع الضر عنك وعن كل مسلم ومسلمة.
اللهم يافارج الهم، وياكاشف الغم، ويامجيب دعوة المضطر اغفر ذنبه، وفرِّج همه، ونفِّس كربه، واقض دينه، وعـاف بدنه.
اللهم مُنَّ عليه بالصحة والعافية، وارزقه زوجا وذرية صالحة عاجلا غير آجل يا أكرم الأكرمين ويا أجود الأجودين.

----------


## نضال مشهود

سبحان الله يا شيخنا . . . كاد قلبي أن يطير .
يقول جدكم الأكبر : ( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل )

" أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري ،
أينما رحت فهي معي لا تفارقني ،
إن حبسي خلوة ،
وقتلي شهادة ،
وإخراجي من بلدي سياحـة . "

لك الله يا حبيبنا . . . لك الله ، لا إله إلا هو .

----------


## عيد فهمي

جزاكم الله خير جميعا
ولقد اتصل بي كثير من الإخوة يستفهمون عن موضوع المرض
فأريد أن أطمئن الجميع
وخاصة الأخ نضال حتى لا يطير قلبه
والأخت الأمل الراحل حتى لا يتوجع قلبها
الحمد لله
فأنا أتحرك بالنهار وأذهب إلى عملي وإلى الجامعة بكل يسر
ولكن بالليل تهيج الحمى أحيانا كثيرة هياجا شديدا قد لا أحتمله فأتلهّى في كتابة أي شيء
ثم يطفئها الله بما شاء سبحانه قبل أذان الفجر
فأصليه دائما في جماعة المسجد فيعود النشاط إلى جسدي كأني لم يمسمني ضرّ قبله قط
وهكذا
ولكن أحتاج إلى تناول أدوية كثيرة لتخفيض الحرارة ليس إلا ؛ خوفا من مضاعفات ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الشديد
خاصة وأنا أعيش وحدي فقد لا يوجد من يسرع بإسعافي
وقد أخبرني من أثق به من الأطباء أن الأمر لا يعدو كثرة الهموم التي أفكّر فيها
وقال إنني لو استطعت أن أخرج نفسي من التفكير فيها ستنتهي هذه الحمّى العارضة
وسأحاول ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى
وما سوى ذلك مما ذكرته فهو من كدر الدنيا 
أسأل الله أن يلهمني الصبر عليه
ويقضي ديني ويؤنس وحدتي
ولعل الله سبحانه يكشفه قريبا أيضا
ربِّ إ*نِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ*
*رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ*
*رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ*

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> أسأل الله أن يلهمني الصبر عليه
> ويقضي ديني ويؤنس وحدتي
> ولعل الله سبحانه يكشفه قريبا أيضا
> ربِّ إ*نِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ*
> *رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ*
> *رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ*


اللهم آمين

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> أسأل الله العلي القدير، الشافي المعافي، القوي الكريم أن ينزل عليك لباس الصحة والعافية، وأن يدفع الضر عنك وعن كل مسلم ومسلمة.
> اللهم يافارج الهم، وياكاشف الغم، ويامجيب دعوة المضطر اغفر ذنبه، وفرِّج همه، ونفِّس كربه، واقض دينه، وعـاف بدنه.
> اللهم مُنَّ عليه بالصحة والعافية، وارزقه زوجا وذرية صالحة عاجلا غير آجل يا أكرم الأكرمين ويا أجود الأجودين.


اللهم آمين ...

----------


## عيد فهمي

الأخ أسامة ... الأخت أسماء
جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## معاذ هيثم

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الشيخ عيد*

----------

